# Free Airtel GPRS <The Quest Continues>



## REY619 (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is another thread regarding how to use free airtel live settings to access both web and wap sites?

Im from UP west (Meerut), i called the CC to activate the airtel live. Though i havnt recieved any settings or confirmation sms etc. that the airtel live is activated(as told by the CC person), but the airtel live is opening fine, so i suppose that it is activated.

Now i have tried everything to access free wap/web sites on my Mobile(including the one to make two profiles blah blah), but havnt succeeded yet. I tried every method given in this forum, but no luck...

So anybody have any ideas etc. for what could have been the glitch? Or anybody from my circle using airtel live for accessing sites on mobile for free? Any tips etc.?
Waiting for replies...

Thanx!


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 23, 2006)

the quest will continue and cant be solved


----------



## REY619 (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone else??


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 23, 2006)

Boy,get urself an airtel lifetime prepaid connection.then u have to pay just 1000rupees once.Gprs is free for lifetime then.On pc too.I'm not joking.But i don'T know if its available in ur state.I'm from punjab.


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 23, 2006)

I can only say that this method works, n works superbly. I have tried in all of noth east n central circles with the same setting.
Jus double check ur method n it shud work fine, u r doing it right


----------



## outlaw (Nov 23, 2006)

"2 profile  live streaming" method used to work but not anymore..atleast in kerala...they patched it some 2 months back


----------



## Anindya (Nov 23, 2006)

Now this may be a silly question. But I want to know what is the difference between Airtel Live and Airtel Mobile Office? Can anyone explain?


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 24, 2006)

Airtel live is a free service but can only be used to access Airtel homepage and a few other paid sites like Yahoo! Indiatimes, etc. Mobile Office is a service which charges you on a daily basis (rates depend upon region, Rs. 7 in mumbai) and lets you access any site through your phone as well as your pc by connecting your cell to pc and using as a modem.


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 24, 2006)

Has it really been patched up in kerla ??????????


----------



## REY619 (Nov 24, 2006)

Dunno about Kerala, but suddenly that 2 APN trick has started working Great here!!! And i can access web/wap sites for free on my mobile!
Though i havnt succeeded in accessing net on PC!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 24, 2006)

nope , buddy airtel hasn't patched up newhere . try doing it again .
if u have old settings try removing the username & pswd . 


@nish_higher --> What GPRS(Mobile Office ) free with lifetime prepaid in punjab !!!! Is it true ?


----------



## REY619 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah its wokrking everywhere. 
BTW can anyone help me to access net on PC??
When i dial the number *99***1# after connecting my phone, it says verifying username and password, then it says registering on the network, then suddenly gives this error."Error 734:The PPP link control protocol was terminated.".
Any ideas?? (my phone's modem drivers are installed)


----------



## magnet (Nov 24, 2006)

the trick u ppl using isfor gprs for mobile i guess......or that u ppl using mobile office free of cost?????


----------



## REY619 (Nov 25, 2006)

> the trick u ppl using isfor gprs for mobile i guess......or that u ppl using mobile office free of cost?????


We are using airtel live to access web/wap sites on mobile for free...



> BTW can anyone help me to access net on PC??
> When i dial the number *99***1# after connecting my phone, it says verifying username and password, then it says registering on the network, then suddenly gives this error."Error 734:The PPP link control protocol was terminated.".
> Any ideas?? (my phone's modem drivers are installed)


Can anyone help me to access net on PC??


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi. I have been using Airtel GPRS for six months now. I'm from Kolkata. I used to surf net via the Rs.99/month scheme. i also tried to surf the net using Airtel Live. But it didn't work for me or none of my friends. And recently Airtel is blocking IP addresses. Earlier client IP address showed 0.0.0.0 but they are assigning some IP address automatically. ANd it is a dynamic IP address. This means every time you log in the IP address will change. And they are blocking it. So there is no solution at present. If we dig up something I'll let you know. And same is also applicable to you also.


----------



## viivaakash (Nov 25, 2006)

May be the proxing of sever cud work
i don't know the complte procedure but my friend do it everyday


----------



## REY619 (Nov 25, 2006)

> Hi. I have been using Airtel GPRS for six months now. I'm from Kolkata. I used to surf net via the Rs.99/month scheme. i also tried to surf the net using Airtel Live. But it didn't work for me or none of my friends. And recently Airtel is blocking IP addresses. Earlier client IP address showed 0.0.0.0 but they are assigning some IP address automatically. ANd it is a dynamic IP address. This means every time you log in the IP address will change. And they are blocking it. So there is no solution at present. If we dig up something I'll let you know. And same is also applicable to you also.


Thanks tell me if you know some way...
BTW anyone else having any ideas?? Is net on PC wrking for u ppl thru airtel live?


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah rey it works n works fine here in delhi.
In ur IE properties go to Bluetooth DUN modem under connection n set the proxy as 100.1.200.99 n port as 8080 also in DUN modem intialization add this line AT+CGDCONT=,"IP","airtelfun.com" <cr>
These r the most basic settings that generally go wrong.
Revert back with feedback


----------



## REY619 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey ashu thanks for the settings, can u also tell me what i have to do in the phone?? Any changes in the phone etc.? I have 7610.
Thanx


----------



## REY619 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well finally i can connect thru airtel connection, but the problem is that no site is opening! I have enabled proxy in the browser, but it aint loading any pages... Can anyone help...??
thanx!


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 29, 2006)

Did u do the things in correct order i.e first connect thru PC then open the wrong homepage set profile in mobile and after it connects then open sites frm ur PC


----------



## REY619 (Nov 30, 2006)

I first connect the phone to pc, then connect the net thru phone, when it gets connected, i open the wrong homepage in the phones default browser, then when it gives error"No server Access", i try to open sites in pc, but it wont load any pages......
Is this method working for anybody now? I've heard they've patched it...!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2006)

look ray after connecting ur phone to pc u open anysite in ur phones browser and do not EXIT the browser (all the trick goes here) DO NOT EXIT UR PHONE BROWSER and then try to open google in ur mozilla this will would and should work


----------



## joshi_ban (Dec 1, 2006)

m FROM PUNE and now airtel have blocked the wwwsited from airtel live. is any one from pune who can access internet using airtel live


----------



## REY619 (Dec 1, 2006)

> look ray after connecting ur phone to pc u open anysite in ur phones browser and do not EXIT the browser (all the trick goes here) DO NOT EXIT UR PHONE BROWSER and then try to open google in ur mozilla this will would and should work


With which profile i have to open any site in phones browser? With the original airtel live or the duplicate one?
Thanx.


----------



## SHEHUL (Dec 2, 2006)

hi i m 21 f from the surat (Gujarat) and i want the free mobile office connection settings for the airtel pre paid if any one have idea about this then pls help me ....i m using nokia 6600.. pls reply me on fantacy4ever_007@yahoo.com.........bye and take care
__________
if any one like to friendship with me then he can also contact me on my same id.............
__________
hello any one have a free mobile office settings then pls reply me on my id fantacy4ever_007@yahoo.com
__________
hello any one have a free mobile office settings then pls reply me on my id fantacy4ever_007@yahoo.com


----------



## server2712 (Jan 22, 2007)

Arey SHEHUL hu pan Suratno chhu, Airtel GPRS block karyu chhe,
Hu biji trick try karu chhu success tase to tane jaroor thi Mail karis
ESTL


----------



## reddick (Jan 22, 2007)

*Hey Plz search d forum before posting  *

Same thread is already under discussion :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46206

Now put ur valuable views there only  

Remember *NO DOUBLE POSTING*


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 22, 2007)

@server2712

Please use ENGLISH so that we can understand what you are discussing.

Thanks


----------

